# Ambilobe panther male



## troy (Feb 1, 2022)

From my breeding


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 2, 2022)

I love these guys… thinking of getting another one. What’s the minimum night T?


----------



## JLOG (Feb 2, 2022)

troy said:


> From my breeding


Love pardalis!! Years ago I get a couple of this. And maybe in the future I will be back to them cause are awesome
Very impressive colors!!


----------



## troy (Feb 3, 2022)

I keep these guys in my old orchid room..same temps.. 50s-60s nights mid to high 80s daytime...I've had some anosumum dendrobiums in some of their cages for years now..doing good


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 3, 2022)

How do you feed them?? Only live insects?? The colors are amazingly exotic!!


----------



## grubea (Feb 10, 2022)

Beautiful


----------



## troy (Feb 11, 2022)

I feed them in a tall deli cup.. crickets & other feeders can't get out.... they eat live insects...bees-wasps-crickets-certain grasshoppers-silkworms & moths...regular moths..black soldier flies & larvae....stick bugs...all sorts of roaches...they drink only dripping water..


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2022)

amazing colour


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2022)

Wild!


----------

